#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Прокатился в центр Карма-Кагью

## Юань Дин

Вот. В поисках своей традиции прокатился я сегодня второй уже раз в центр Карма-Кагью. Сначала была десятиминутная лекция. А потом сели медитировать на 16 Кармапу.
В прошлый раз, когда ездил, ничего толком не разобрал. А сегодня после медитации на Кармапу такой сильный прилив энергии. И хорошо! Спать не хочется, в голове сумбур. Перед глазами Кармапа XVI стоит и улыбается. И хочется медитировать, медитировать, медитировать ...
У кого еще такое было?

----------


## Банзай

Чем дальше, тем больше я боюсь этих парней.

----------


## Юань Дин

Практика решает все вопросы.
После практической работы над собой наконец-то до меня дошло, что в принципе, и дзадзен, и "три света" подводят к одному финалу: "...и все формы исчезают. Есть только осознавание, без центра и края". А потом, когда Вы выныриваете из этого погружения, все миры появляются совершенные и чистые. После долгих упорных тренировок достигаете просветления.
Так что разницы никакой.

----------


## Банзай

Нам-татарам что водка, что пулемет, лишь бы с ног валило.
(с)

----------


## Юань Дин

А что есть водка, а что пулемет?

----------


## Банзай

Денис, я всего лишь хотел предостеречь от скороспелых выводов.
Потрудись в той и иной школе по нескольку лет, тогда не останется ни вопросов, ни утверждений.

Тень отца куру хунга - ПОКАЙСЯ, НЕСЧАСТНЫЫЫЫЙ! -)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Спать не хочется, в голове сумбур.


Типа результаты практики... Да не торопитесь Вы так кайф поймать. Не для того практика нужна. И если в книжечке, которую вслух зачитывают, написано, что исчезают все формы, и вы по ходу дела стараетесь себе вообразить: вот, исчезают все формы, - это далеко не реализация и не искомый опыт. Это только тренировка.

----------


## Вова Л.

*Денис*, правильно народ советует - не торопитесь с выводами. Наш ум очень любит все новое - знаете сколько есть людей, которые выходили супер счастливыми после лекции какого-нибудь протестанского пастора, а потом весь этот энтузиазм улетувчивался куда-то и человек чувствовует себя преданым. Вы помедитируйте с годик хотябы, нендро сделайте...

ПС А еще лучше своим опытом от медитации не делиться с другими - это может у них вызвать неправильные представления. Особенно у новичков - прочитает кто-то про Ваш сумбур в голове и прилив энергии и подумает "Елки-палки, а чего у меня такого нет?". Расстроится человек, хотя, возможно, это все и не так важно, и, возможно, что ничего хорошего в этом нет, а Вы вызовете у человека неправильные представления - он будет тоже пытаться у себя такое вызвать. Поэтому опытом медитации лучше делиться только с ламой, или, в крайнем случае, с более опытным товарищем (если ламы по-близости нет, а совет ну просто позарез нужен).

----------


## ullu

Я думаю у всех такое было )
Учителя предостерегают даже, говорят что новички всегда горячо берутся, а потом наступает период, когда переживания не приходят и не приходят и они сдуваются.
Он и вправду наступает. Так что используйте свое воодушевление сейчас но и сразу приучите себя регулярно заниматься в любом настроении. Подъем или спад - все равно.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А сегодня после медитации на Кармапу такой сильный прилив энергии. И хорошо! Спать не хочется, в голове сумбур. Перед глазами Кармапа XVI стоит и улыбается.


Денис, Вы там поаккуратнее. Не переусердствуйте. 

У меня тоже были презабавнейшие ощущения и сны. Имейте в виду, все переживания преходящи. Не стоит уделять им слишком много внимания. 

Главное помните, что золотистая форма, на которую Вы медитируете символизирует собой тело, речь, ум, качества и активность *всех татхагат* (будд). Вы получаете благословение и четыре посвящения от всех них. Этот совет есть в книге Калу Римпоче. Это важно.

----------


## ullu

А вообще-то зануды мы все тут  :Smilie: 
Денис, я вас поздравляю! Это все просто здорово! 
Успехов вам .

----------


## Юань Дин

Я все понял. Это не мой путь. Тяжело для меня. Хотя и хороший путь.
 :Frown: 

А то чувство, действительно, было только эйфорией  :Frown: 
Вы правы.
Можно топик закрыть, а то и так тем много - тяжело просматривать

----------


## Маша_ла

А мне кажется, что все хорошо. Сходил человек, помедитировал, получил удовольствие. Многие начинают практиковать именно в центрах Оле Нидала, а потом уже идут дальше по своему пути. И эйфория, радость, узнавание - это все хорошо. 
Просто надо быть осторожным в плане крайностей, типа сектанства и сохранять чувство юмора и уважение к другим традициям. А так, разве же плохо получать удовольствие от медитации? Тем более на 16 Кармапу  :Smilie:

----------


## aquarius

Да нормально всё, первый опыт наиболее ярок, его хочется повторять и повторять. Потом приходит понимание того, что надо просто ежедневно пахать не задумываясь об этом самом опыте и результатах. Удачи!

----------

